# Flipped house



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

yup, we're lousy with the foreclosure floozie flippers too....~CS~


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I would use a two tiered pricing schedule, one for electrical work and one for magic. Magic costs more.


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

I told the GC, if thats what you wanna call him, that when it comes to electrical work it should be the electricians that do the work and he said "well they didnt do much though, i can call them back to see where they did stuff with the electrical". I said i just wanna tell you that its going to take longer and cost more now and i cant warranty any of the work, next time make sure we do it from the start.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Electrical on a flip should be done by handymen. The poor sap that just spent his lifes savings to buy the house needs to hire an electrician to fix it.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

sparky402 said:


> I told the GC, if thats what you wanna call him, that when it comes to electrical work it should be the electricians that do the work and he said "well they didnt do much though, i can call them back to see where they did stuff with the electrical". I said i just wanna tell you that its going to take longer and cost more now and i cant warranty any of the work, next time make sure we do it from the start.



But even GC's will have their guys do demo work, no license needed for electrical....~CS~


----------



## Grogan14 (Jul 16, 2009)

I had a flipper call this morning. Guy wanted me to come out with my magic "sniffer", and find the problem that he and his bio-mechanical engineer buddy, who has been helping him do all of the electrical work, couldn't. I took a pass.


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

Grogan14 said:


> I had a flipper call this morning. Guy wanted me to come out with my magic "sniffer", and find the problem that he and his bio-mechanical engineer buddy, who has been helping him do all of the electrical work, couldn't. I took a pass.


So you were smarter than i was


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

GCs will have their own guys wire the whole house, I had a d*ck like that who used to call me for the electrical service and a temporary power circuit and then let his clowns wire the house. These were his investment rental properties, he rents them upon fllipping them, he never installed a shed of insulation. Typical scumbag


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Phuck flips.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Lots of flippers will choke at your prices. You might get one or two to bite, maybe. They are cheap cheap CHEAP. They think that they are the only ones aloud to make any money.

One flipper called me out to "fix" some receptacles on a freshly done job. He said his electrician woulda done it but he had a doctor's apt.......how unfortunate...:laughing:. Anyways, a quick look over showed they had obviously buried a box or two in the wall, so I gave him my hourly price and watched him turn red and start getting loud about how he does this and that, and he would NEVER pay anyone that kind of money.....I left him to deal with that mess.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I feel bad when someone can't afford my rates, but I feel good when someone just won't afford my rates. Screw those people.


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

MHElectric said:


> Lots of flippers will choke...
> One flipper called me out to "fix" some receptacles on a freshly done job. He said his electrician would... and he would NEVER pay anyone that kind of money.....I left him to deal with that mess.


NEVER PAY ANYONE...


I hope you got show up cash ? These bastards will Brain Pick You then have there Boy do the work .





Pete


----------

